# 4 all sufferers of brown algae i bring you...



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

the long skinny silver ones that they say attack wide-bodied fish when older.

i got 2. they cleaned up 2/3 of the algae in my 29 g and i just got them yesterday

and they are real fast so they MAY stand a chance with piranha, well for a while but they are fine with my african cichlids


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i used to have some of those they are awesome


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

algae all cleaned up and my tank is back to its' crystal clear as usual


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Chinese Algae Eater ===> *Gyrinocheilus Aymonieri*

Siamese Algae Eater ===> *Crossocheilus Siamensis*

Which of the two you got?Both are good algae eaters but i prefer S.A.E. better!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i have Gyrinocheilus aymonieri. they say when they become adults they get aggressive and lose interest in algae but they kick ass.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I had several Gyrinocheilus aymonieri and none of them lived very long, only few months. Don't know why.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I had several Gyrinocheilus aymonieri and none of them lived very long, only few months. Don't know why.
> [snapback]806413[/snapback]​


maybe your tank was too clean and they starved themselves to death. algae can't grow in certain conditions and if it isn't growing and you have no other source of food for them, like algae wafers or whatever else they could possibly eat, then it could explain why they died.

i have a few oto's and they don't eat brown algae.. maybe i'll get a siamese.. how big do they get when they are full grown?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> maybe your tank was too clean and they starved themselves to death. algae can't grow in certain conditions and if it isn't growing and you have no other source of food for them, like algae wafers or whatever else they could possibly eat, then it could explain why they died.
> 
> i have a few oto's and they don't eat brown algae.. maybe i'll get a siamese.. how big do they get when they are full grown?
> [snapback]806711[/snapback]​


They were Chinese algae eaters and I always gave them cucumber slice also.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

how do they look like can i see a pic???


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have 3 C.A.E in my tank and they are great!! They keep my plants and wood nice and clean, but they do get knocked off by the P's from time to time. I buy them 3 or 4 at a time about every other month of so, my P's seem to like them... for a snack!! Same goes for plecos, but I only buy them 1 at a time....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Many of those bottom-feeding cyprinids do an admirable job of keeping an aquarium clean and eating white worms.

Personally, in one of my community tanks I have a rainbow shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatum ) . That fish keeps even my driftwood sparkling clean.

The problems is, sooner or later, they are going to get chomped by your piranha. That's why I never even bothered trying to keep them in my piranha aquarium. They're just too expensive to use as feeders.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just bought 6 CAE's yesterday...woke up today.. and they are all gone...lol..guess i dont have to feed my p's today


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

HOLY THREAD RESURECTION!!!

It's real hit or miss with getting algea eater to survive.. sometimes they make it, sometimes not...


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

since its up, i'll reply, I HATE my chineese algea eaters, i had two and I think one jumped, they are way skittish and ugly and yeah, freakin AMAZING algea eaters but they have bad attidudes...yeah, i don't like 'em, plus they're ugly as hell


----------

